# Why is it always Walmart?



## MPJJJ (Oct 24, 2003)

Seriously? Why is it always walmart that people are boycotting? How come no one talks about how KMarts and Targets are putting mom and pop stores out of business? Or Lowes? Or little Dollar Stores? There's always a dollar store popping up somewhere. :LOL


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Good question.







:


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

:


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Well.... Walmart is like the giant of them all. They just multiply faster than bunnies and are being created at larger and larger scales. Yes, super-targets exist, but they do not pop up at such an alarming rate. Kmart is just a downhill business (unless they have had success in starting back up?







) Dollar stores don't bug me much because it is usually stuff that didn't sell from some other business and now I can buy it at cost or whatever.


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

No category-killer or big box store is completely exempt from many of the issues that people see in Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is, in my opinion, just far and away the worst among them. No other retailer on this planet has the sheer ground coverage that Wal-Mart does. I read recently that Wal-Mart is gaining on the Roman Catholic church in terms of property ownership (will look for the cite). Here are some of my why-I-hate-Wal-Mart-but-stomach-Target reasons:

- I know several people who work at Target and they are, by and large, treated fairly and paid at a rate reasonable for retail. The stores are clean, well-lit, and if push comes to shove I will take Target over any other discount store any day of the week if big box were my only options.
- Target's community donations program is fairly and consistently applied.
- Wal-Mart has a tendency to build several stores in one close geographic area and, when all other options are gone, close several of them. Poof! There go the jobs the company promised. And then there are a bunch of empty stores.
- Wal-Marts employment record is just horrifying in the extreme.
- Despite Sam Walton's desire for the company to support American industry the company is one of the primary proponents of off-shore sourcing. Money spent at Wal-Mart essentially rewards poor conditions and abusive employers in factories all over the world, but primarily China.

Oops, I have more to stay but I think something yucky was just dragged from the trash. Back later.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Well I think Target Sucks too!








They Just built a new SuperTarget in Visalia, cxause the other one wasnt big enough...... Well instead of re-modeling their existing building, they HAD to build a BRAND NEW one in a *NEW* center cause all the lil buisness in their old center were struggling......... guess whos buisness is BOOMING with a bright new fancy store while the old building stands vacant & rotting????







:
Oh!!! And guess what happened to the lil' buisnesses that were in the Old center???? Anyone?? Anyone know??


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I never really thought Dollar Trees were bad. I just assumed they were the last line for many items before they hit the flea markets. I figured it was better than sending it to a landfill. Am I wrong?


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

1) wal-mart has a horrible record of the way they treat their employees

2) wal-mart is the biggest, easiest target if you're seeking out Corporate Evil

3) wal-mart is trying to take over the world.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

not to mention they also screw over their *suppliers* as well as their workers. they seek to eliminate local competition and destroy small businesses. and ultimately, they are harming the economy as a whole ~ they don't pay their workers enough to survive, they pay less than what goods are worth, they rely on overseas sweatshops to produce the cheapest (and lowest-quality) plastic crap possible, and who gets the profits from all of this? the waltons.

of the ten richest people in the world, *five are Waltons*. and that's just frigging scary.


----------



## Star (Apr 21, 2003)

:


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Walmart is the LARGEST private employer in the US. (The largest public employer is obviously the government).

They have..............drumroll please..................ZERO union employees.

All corporations are evil, but some are more evil than others.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama*
I never really thought Dollar Trees were bad. I just assumed they were the last line for many items before they hit the flea markets. I figured it was better than sending it to a landfill. Am I wrong?

$$ stores all get their stuff from 3rd world countries also

My DD worked @ both W-mart & Kmart- Wlamart treted her MUCH better as an employee - she got raises & promotions very quickly & Walmart where she got none of that & Kmart.
That's her personal experience.

some stuff I like better @ 1 & some the other..
oh well, whem I get rich & famous, I wont have to shop @ any of them but until then...







: :LOL


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out what it is that people need to get at walmart? I used to shop at walmart for everything... seriously everything. Food, toiletries blah blah blah...

I've not stepped into a walmart in over a month, when it used to be a twice or more a week occaision. 90% of my stuff comes from the co-op. I can get everything that I need to live from there. I get a few things at the local grocery store, like TP (because I think the co-op TP is GREATLY overpriced and doesn't last nearly as long) and some food items that cannot be purchased at my co-op. I don't even know why it is that I went to walmart before. Haven't been to a target either. So.. seriously. Why is everyone shopping there? I'm poor. SO VERY POOR. Single mom here. Absolutely no child support in the last month and I am able to avoid walmart.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Good question wemoon. We haven't shopped at WalMart in at least a year, and we don't have much disposable income.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I am a Wal-Mart Boycotter, but apparently in some parts of the country (namely the rural South) it is much harder to avoid Wal-Mart shopping unless you are willing to drive hours out of your way.

I'm going to believe this since the author of "Selling Women Short: The Landmark Battle for Worker's Rights at Wal-Mart" considered it to be true and she is not only a Wal-Mart "hater" but someone who has extensively researched the subject.

So, so, so many reasons to "pick" on Wal-Mart first.

To throw out another simply see my sig.


----------



## erics (May 19, 2004)

A great article about Wal-Mart that I constantly point folks at if they're interested in understanding how a behemoth like Wal-Mart operates. A long read, but VERY educating:

The Wal-Mart You Don't Know

-eric


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

I geuss I can see not having no other option because there just isn't any other stores.

But that only happened because we all started giving walmart all our money...


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erics*
A great article about Wal-Mart that I constantly point folks at if they're interested in understanding how a behemoth like Wal-Mart operates. A long read, but VERY educating:

The Wal-Mart You Don't Know

-eric


Are you Eric... a guy? Just wondering cause I have a friend named Shawn and one Ryan... both girls. So I'm just curious as to if your male or female...


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon*
Are you Eric... a guy? Just wondering cause I have a friend named Shawn and one Ryan... both girls. So I'm just curious as to if your male or female...

I don't know but I assume that Erics is male. Ecobunz is a "Dad Owned Cloth Diaper Company" and Erics has a link in his siggy to it.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

So I don't have a lot of spare time on my hands to check out everyone's link... Thanks for the info, I have no clue what is going on around here anymore.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon*







So I don't have a lot of spare time on my hands to check out everyone's link... Thanks for the info, I have no clue what is going on around here anymore.

I appear to have come across as rude or aggressive in my last post, and for that I appologize.

I also did not know but was like "Hmmm, I wonder?" so decided to poke around a bit. Of course, my guess hasn't been confirmed so


----------



## pickle it (May 16, 2004)

TiredX2: Can you tell me where you got that statistic? Not that I doubt it for a second, but I like to be able to give a source when I pass on info like that, which I would love to do.


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

When Walmart finally came to my area a few years ago, it put the Kmart I had been going to since I was 7 (over 30 yrs at the time) out of business. I was so comfortable in that dirty old store.









I believe Kmart was the first of the big discount department stores and the very first Kmart that opened in 1962 is only a few miles from my home. That should count for something, at least when comparing apples to apples, kwim?

I refused to shop at the Walmart's when it first opened, then fell into the trap that it was the closest, most convenient, and cheapest. We finally just said NO!! I always felt yucky when shopping there and still complain bitterly to this day as I drive past my empty, abandoned local Kmart.

What a weird thing to feel sad about, eh? :LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pickle it*
TiredX2: Can you tell me where you got that statistic? Not that I doubt it for a second, but I like to be able to give a source when I pass on info like that, which I would love to do.

I have seen it quoted elsewhere, but my most recent source for the info is:

Selling Women Short: The Landmark Battle for Worker's Rights at Wal-Mart
Liza Featherstone
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...915464-8522362

The "full" quote is

Quote:

"Taxpayers are subsidizing Wal-Mart, and responsible government officials are getting worried. In February 2004, the office of the Democratic congressman George ****** released a report showing that each Wal-Mart store employing 200 people costs taxpayers $420,750 per year in public assistance."
An online source is this article on MotleyFool:

Is Wal-Mart Costing Us Billions?

Quote:

Head cites a February 2004 report by the Democratic staff of the House Education and Workforce Committee. The report "assesses the costs to US taxpayers of employees who are so badly paid that they qualify for government assistance even under the less than generous rules of the federal welfare system. For a two-hundred-employee Wal-Mart store, the government is spending $108,000 a year for children's health care; $125,000 a year in tax credits and deductions for low-income families; and $42,000 a year in housing assistance. The report estimates that a two-hundred-employee Wal-Mart store costs federal taxpayers $420,000 a year, or about $2,103 per Wal-Mart employee. That translates into a total annual welfare bill of $2.5 billion for Wal-Mart's 1.2 million U.S. employees." He added that state governments are burdened by Wal-Marts, too, with California spending more than $20 million on health care for Wal-Mart employees.
http://www.fool.com/News/mft/2005/mft05031101.htm

HTH


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Pickle it---

Don't want to bore you on this, but I also found this comment esp. interesting

Quote:

"&#8230; a recent study found that nearly 40% of poor working women receiving public assistance could leave the welfare rolls if they were to receive "pay equity increases", wage hikes to bring their earnings in line with those of male coworkers.
(from the book again)

Now, this is not only true at Wal-Mart (there are pay discrepancies for women vs men EVERYWHERE) but Wal-Mart is one of the biggest offenders.

Also from the book:

In one state (Georgia?) Wal-Mart's rate of welfare use by employees was 14 TIMES the rate of the employer who used it next most often


----------



## erics (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon*
Are you Eric... a guy? Just wondering cause I have a friend named Shawn and one Ryan... both girls. So I'm just curious as to if your male or female...

I'm a "guy" indeed!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

walmart is evil. so is phillip morris. and many people know that. the part i dont understand is that there are so many people who can afford to go to any other store - have the finances to even shop at a health food or co-op store. yet they go to walmart and sam's club. they trade in their truck for an SUV.

i dont complain about those who are forced into buying at walmart or sam's club. they dont have a choice - either money wise or easy acess. but what about people who do have a choice - and dont choose to exercise it. sad!!!!


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

hi eric.







good to see another dad here! there are very few of you here.


----------



## erics (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm mostly in lurker status and have been for a while


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Eric!








I just read your stroy on your ecobunz website to my hubby & we are defnatly lovin ya







Just thought Id tell you that we both thought it was so cool & refreshing to see a dad doing what you do (on both ends-the buiz. & the sahd thing)







You rock


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a thread in Activism about Walmart:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=285630


----------



## EMT-Mom (Apr 27, 2005)

This is why i will never go to walmart. They are a contributer of the Christian coalition. http://www.cc.org/index.cfm this just makes me sick!!!


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EMT-Mom*
This is why i will never go to walmart. They are a contributer of the Christian coalition. http://www.cc.org/index.cfm this just makes me sick!!!

I couldn't see on that website where it says that Walmart contributes.


----------



## EMT-Mom (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama*
I couldn't see on that website where it says that Walmart contributes.










When they built the walmart in my area i went to a community meating and the Rep from Walmart had a list of charties they contribute to CC was one of them. My area voted them out by 79% on the first vote and 82% on the next.Walmart still built the store !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Is walmart in Canada the same?? They just built in our area and they seem to be contributing to a number of our local charities and the people working there seem to enjoy themselves (I have a couple clients who work there)


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

OK, I am probably going to get flamed for this but in MOST cases I do not buy the "I HAVE to shop at Walmart" story. Yes. there are some very isolated towns where there literally is no choice for groceries, but other than that, I just do not get it. Pay now or pay later is my answer to the financial standpoint. I really think that saving the few pennies at Walmart ends up costing each individual more in the long run. Sure, Walmart has lots of great, shiny, plastic crap for low low prices, but after they squash the competition then raise their prices, you are stuck with it, no choice. I live in a pretty isolated place. We do have a couple of other grocery choices (although that is going decrease when the superwalmart opens in a few months) but we really do not have any other option for clothing or things like plastic bins, affordable furniture, cat litter in HUGE bags, bulk toilet paper, etc...... So I could go into the Palace of Evil and justify it by saying "I cannot afford to not go there" or "They are the only place I can get big big bags of cat litter". But you know what, I choose not to. It may take three different stores to get what I need, I might have to pay a bit more for something and therefore use less of that item, or I simply go without. I have been boycotting Walfart for 5 years. When I first started I really did not think I could do it. But I was shocked at how easy it is to just "not need" something I thought I HAD to have at Wallyworld. In the few times I have strolled through enemy territory (never buying anything), I am really astounded at all of the things they sell that i do not think ANYONE needs. Probably 2/3 of the (non-grocery) store is filled with things that make me shake my head. For clothing I can shop when in other cities, shop online from wahm types, make clothing, dye or repair clothing I have, shop at the used stores and garage sales, borrow from friends, etc..... I just cannot justify spending my money there.

As to why I find Mallwart worse than Target, Kmart, Lowe's, etc..... First, we do not have any other box stores here so it really does not apply to me. I boycott ALL box stores but Wallyworld is the only one I actually have the option to shop at anyway. Would I shop at those other places if I had the chance? Probably not. I prefer smaller stores. I do think they are *almost* as bad. But no one takes the cake like Walmart in all of their business practices. We send a definate message to ALL box store places if we can boycott and make an impact on Walmart. Other stores will have ample warning that we will stop shopping there if they step on too many toes.

And lastly, I do have to say I am saddened when people on a NFL board actually shop regularly at Wallyworld. Not because I am disappointed in any of you mamas for having to or feeling like you have to. It just saddens me because if people who think like the people on this board do still shop at Wallyworld, I worry that the message will never hit home with that company.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannon0218*
Is walmart in Canada the same?? They just built in our area and they seem to be contributing to a number of our local charities and the people working there seem to enjoy themselves (I have a couple clients who work there)


Sadly yes. They recently closed a store in Quebec simply because there were talks of unionizing. Burlington just stopped another WalMart from opening there, and Guelph just lost a ten year battle.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wemoon*
I'm trying to figure out what it is that people need to get at walmart? I used to shop at walmart for everything... seriously everything. Food, toiletries blah blah blah...

I've not stepped into a walmart in over a month, when it used to be a twice or more a week occaision. 90% of my stuff comes from the co-op. I can get everything that I need to live from there. I get a few things at the local grocery store, like TP (because I think the co-op TP is GREATLY overpriced and doesn't last nearly as long) and some food items that cannot be purchased at my co-op. I don't even know why it is that I went to walmart before. Haven't been to a target either. So.. seriously. Why is everyone shopping there? I'm poor. SO VERY POOR. Single mom here. Absolutely no child support in the last month and I am able to avoid walmart.









We haven't been there in over a year, either, wemoon. I didn't go much anyway, but I actively avoid them now. I agree with chalupamoms assessment ot Walmart vs. Target. I also agree with A&A, that some corporations are more evil than others. I know we can live without the junk we bought at Walmart...eventually we bought more than we went for or picked up something because it was "so cheap"







I am more conscious of everything we bring into our home now.


----------



## pickle it (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for the links and info, mamas. It's good to be able to back up what you tell people, especially when they don't really want to believe it, or say "oh you're exaggerating."

For what it's worth, I have been in Walmart twice-in 95 the people I was driving cross country with insisted on stopping there for groceries, and two years ago my sister insisted on stopping in for some reason, it was too hot to stay outside so I went in with her.

I have never seen any other reason to go there, as far as I'm concerned if I can only get it at Walmart, it don't exist.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I haven't been to Walmart in about 8 years. I went there once because I needed a pair of shoes for a job interview and they were the only place open when I was looking.

They ended up being the fugliest pair of shoes I ever bought and I felt completely







for having to resort to shopping there in my desperation. I plan better now, so I guess I learned my lesson.

I am guilty of going to the box stores (Target mostly) a couple of times a year for specific items, so I am not perfect. But I do make an active effort to patronize local businesses as well (first if I have time) and have been known to pay more for an item than I "should" have.


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
I am a Wal-Mart Boycotter, but apparently in some parts of the country (namely the rural South) it is much harder to avoid Wal-Mart shopping unless you are willing to drive hours out of your way.

Rural South.... It is very hard to get what you need at an affordable price around here. There are very few specialty stores, no organic stores, no co-ops....you get the picture. The few specialty stores we do have are mostly fluff, so nothing I can't really live without.

We have Wal Mart, Kroger (which is WAY overpriced unless I spend hours cutting coupons and trying to figure out the best way to get a deal--I don't like wasting all that paper to save a few bucks), Piggly Wiggly (I like some of their store brands, but they don't have all the household stuff I need), Dollar Tree, Fred's, Dollar General, Family Dollar, Lowe's, and a small Sears Store. We also have Ace Hardware, where business is booming because the Lowe's store is huge and busy. Some people still do like personal service and small stores. We don't have a large pharmacy yet, aside from the ones inside the grocery stores. Most of them are family owned. I'm afraid it's just a matter of time though.

Downtown we have all the froofy little shops that carry stuff I don't really need and can't afford right now anyway. We do have ONE thrift store, but it's not very big and the owner is overwhelmed most of the time. She gets a lot of business!

OT for just a minute--I've been trying to start a co-op here for months, but I just don't have the time, energy and resources to do it alone. In Oxford (about 30 minutes from here) where Ole Miss is, a co-op would go over really well, but I don't live in Oxford and I can't afford the rent there even if I did open an organic shop.

Back on topic--I think most people target Walmart because they are the biggest of the baddies in retail and they make an easy mark. They are making more money than everyone else, so they MUST be terrible. Since a LOT of people shop there, it makes sense to try and get them to shop elsewhere.

The working conditions in our local store don't seem to be as bad as some of the others. However, the employees don't seem very bright (on the whole) and never want to help you if you need it. Just my observations from our local store.


----------



## erics (May 19, 2004)

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms.Doula*
Hi Eric!








I just read your stroy on your ecobunz website to my hubby & we are defnatly lovin ya







Just thought Id tell you that we both thought it was so cool & refreshing to see a dad doing what you do (on both ends-the buiz. & the sahd thing)







You rock


----------



## erics (May 19, 2004)

Here's a Wal-Mart Fact Checker Site:

http://factchecker.purpleocean.org/


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I've been walmart free several years. I do go to kmart and target, though I don't think they're much better... just somewhat. We have a few good grocery stores around here, small localish and regional chains, one of which is among the top 100 employers. I used to work for them and they treat people well. It's $$ but I go there when I can.

Hey wemoon, is the coop TP the 7th generation stuff? It is spendy, but I recently switched to it and I like it. We go through 2 rolls a week for 2







's, not too bad. :LOL And no dioxins.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yoopervegan*
And lastly, I do have to say I am saddened when people on a NFL board actually shop regularly at Wallyworld. Not because I am disappointed in any of you mamas for having to or feeling like you have to. It just saddens me because if people who think like the people on this board do still shop at Wallyworld, I worry that the message will never hit home with that company.









:


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette*

Hey wemoon, is the coop TP the 7th generation stuff? It is spendy, but I recently switched to it and I like it. We go through 2 rolls a week for 2







's, not too bad. :LOL And no dioxins.

It might be 7th generation.. it comes in bulk and you buy how many rolls you want, it isn't like a pack of 4 rolls. And each roll is over a dollar. Ok, so I'm going to tell you all about the TP I like... geesh. I like the scott TP because the roll LASTS FOREVER. It is thin and strong. I hate all that cushy, fluffly, scenty garbage :LOL I have a hard







:LOL


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Yikes! I put up with the Scott stuff, but I wasn't too fond of it. Ouchie! 7thgen is 2.70 for a 4 roll pack here (I actually get it at the grocery, waiting for it to go on sale on the coop).

Whoops, didn't mean to turn this into the TP thread. :LOL Hey, has anyone ever heard about Whirl Mart? http://www.breathingplanet.net/whirl/ They do it around here sometimes, but I always end up missing it.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

wow you guys pay a lot for tp.


----------



## erics (May 19, 2004)

Another example of Wal-Mart's mis-deeds:

Wal-Mart Battles Turn Ugly


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

About the rural south:

I live in a small town (pop. 20,000) in N. Carolina that is mostly rural but has some sprawling subdivisions. We do not have a Wal-Mart or a natural food market. So, I drive about 10 minutes to the next town over right past Wal-Mart on to Whole Foods. Whole Foods is across the street, literally from W-Mart. I buy organic food stuff, cleaning stuff for home and body, adult drinks, dog food, baked goods, lattes, mothering mag, and sometimes paper products. I eat breakfast, lunch or dinner or grab a snack on the go at least once a week. There are options!

Spending more money there is like preventive health care. It pays off, both in the long run and immediately!!! Wal-Mart contributes to global/local poverty and oppression so thinking it saves us money is ridiculous.

Also, it is not only Wal-Mart who is to blame for the lack of a decent standard of living for people who make minumum wage (without health care). The people who do work at Wal-Mart deserve "govenment assistance". Taking away the meager offerings of food stamps, medicare/medicaid or disability monies is not the answer. Big businesses get lots of govt. assistance!!! Let's not forget that the US is a welfare state...we are ALL on some sort of welfare. (When did "welfare" become such a negative word, anyway?) Sorry if that last part was off-topic a little.

YooperVegan,

Thanks for summing up so many important thoughts! I totally agree with you!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter*
Also, it is not only Wal-Mart who is to blame for the lack of a decent standard of living for people who make minumum wage (without health care). The people who do work at Wal-Mart deserve "govenment assistance". Taking away the meager offerings of food stamps, medicare/medicaid or disability monies is not the answer. *Big businesses get lots of govt. assistance!!!* Let's not forget that the US is a welfare state...we are ALL on some sort of welfare. (When did "welfare" become such a negative word, anyway?) Sorry if that last part was off-topic a little.

Which is one reason among many that Wal-Mart should be providing those serices to their workers--- not you and me who don't even *shop* there. I am directly subsidizing Wal-Marts cheap prices with my tax dollars. Shouldn't the stock holders and company itself be the one who feels the cost of employment?

ETA: Yes, the people who work at Wal-Mart "deserve" food stamps & medicaid. But even more, they deserve to be paid enough to NOT HAVE TO TAKE THEM if they are working a full time job. If you give a company, especially a company that is among the richest, if not *the* richest, in the world, your 35-40+ hours a week they should give you enough $ back to live, if not in style, at least not in poverty. Because Wal-Mart consistently puts stock holder dividends and CEO pay above the wellbeing of their vast underpaid workforce, the government MUST step in and put a halt to it. Individuals cannot get cash aid indefinately and neither should businesses.


----------

